
A Chrome/Firefox extension to check the live CO2 em of the California grid - nikodunk
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/energy-lollipop/jolcdgpgpdlpjafhepiicopakoiifdfm?hl=en
======
katiepatrick
This is one of the most interesting things the climate movement has put out.
It actually makes you feel like you can do something about it, instead of just
freaking out about burning Earths.

------
nikodunk
Firefox version here: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/energy-
lollip...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/energy-lollipop/)

Feedback welcome!

